
Sinofsky on OEM and App Stores - tosh
https://twitter.com/stevesi/status/1274453148770295808
======
TYPE_FASTER
The experience of dealing with OEMs, the cost of testing their OS with every
piece of hardware under the sun, then watching the Mac guy vs Windows/PC guy
ads must have contributed to Microsoft making their own hardware. And trying
to create an App Store for Windows.

Interesting that the thread did not include any mention of Microsoft’s
licensing terms for OEMs charging per computer, even if it wasn’t shipped with
Windows, which was viewed as a monopolistic practice.

~~~
vxNsr
> _Interesting that the thread did not include any mention of Microsoft’s
> licensing terms for OEMs charging per computer, even if it wasn’t shipped
> with Windows, which was viewed as a monopolistic practice._

Not really relevant to his point. Also it sounds like when this sorta thing
was happening he was part of the Office team so not really involved.

------
vxNsr
This is a great article, I do wish he put it on his blog instead of
piecemealed it on twitter, but I guess you go to move to your audience.

The experience of buying a new PC is still pretty broken even for $2000+
machines.

OEMs still regularly load tons of garbage, and microsoft is also now guilty of
adding craplets on to the base image of Windows.

~~~
yankcrime
He's collated them all in a post on Medium here:
[https://medium.learningbyshipping.com/the-app-store-
debate-a...](https://medium.learningbyshipping.com/the-app-store-debate-a-
story-of-ecosystems-938424eeef74)

------
random314
Sinofsky is trying to draw an analogy between the windows oem situation and
the developer, app storesituation where none exists.

He spent all this text describing how bad oems were and simply equated windows
oems to iOS developers in the end, for his fair accompli. Shoddy article all
around.

